# General > AquaTalk >  is Singapore tap water "Soft water" or "Hard water"?

## coolnerd

Hi All, Im just wandering if Singapore water is soft or hard, Im having a thought that its soft already since its being processed or something, I will start my planted tank next month need advice thanks all

----------


## felix_fx2

Hi there coolnerd,

Singapore's water is considered soft.

----------


## eviltrain

http://www.pub.gov.sg/general/waters...Treatment.aspx

TDS of Singapore tap water is normally 200-350ppm, which is consider hard.

----------


## coolnerd

They did specify that the 200-350 is on CCK and Bedok reservoir ( which I assume that they are the main source of here in Singapore ) but the other Waterworks is around 60-250 ( in the soft water range ), which makes me wonder what part of SG is this supplied , but thanks anyways, the info in pub is helpful also, Thanks a lot.

----------


## felix_fx2

Alan, really ah ?
Softer then US waters correct?

Maybe someone else contribute? Once of the times when i went GC. Uncle told me while chatting in the US it can be double or more then Singapore.

----------


## stormhawk

> They did specify that the 200-350 is on CCK and Bedok reservoir ( which I assume that they are the main source of here in Singapore ) but the other Waterworks is around 60-250 ( in the soft water range ), which makes me wonder what part of SG is this supplied , but thanks anyways, the info in pub is helpful also, Thanks a lot.


The only way to know whether your tap water supply is soft or hard is to get a TDS meter. I live in Bukit Batok and the TDS levels out of my tap is typically 140 or so. Different regions of the island have different parameters.

Parts of the US rely on ground water sources which are heavily mineralized, hence the TDS levels there can be around 500+ or more.

----------


## zonkkie

Ang Mo Kio - straight out of tap... TDS ~ 65. Very good for keeping fish!

----------


## felix_fx2

Anyone with a TDS meter and live Toa Payoh?
A cup of coffee for a test  :Smile:

----------


## ZackZhou

> Ang Mo Kio - straight out of tap... TDS ~ 65. Very good for keeping fish!


Amk - Tds -65, ph -6.3(after dechlorined and aged), gh -3. No3 -15

Good good

----------


## Draka

> http://www.pub.gov.sg/general/waters...Treatment.aspx
> 
> TDS of Singapore tap water is normally 200-350ppm, which is consider hard.


Eh I guess it depends on where you are. Mine is typically ~60, sometimes even lesser, ~40ppm. Best to always check personally imo

----------


## Shadow

Mine is also 65, staying at Telok Blangah

----------


## RonWill

> They did specify that the 200-350 is on CCK and Bedok reservoir


 CCK used to enjoy water with TDS between 80~100ppm but that was prior to Newater, circa 2004~2006. Now it hovers between 200~250ppm.

Our counterparts in the USA have liquid rock, which explains why RO systems are almost a must for fishkeeping.

----------


## zonkkie

well.. the PUB site stated did say that from CCK and Bedok waterworks is 200-350 TDS while others is 60-250. I guess for most of us in "others", it hovers on the lower range of 65. Alan's one is probably from Bedok waterworks.

----------


## framejumb0

Just now measured TDS of water at Bedok using HM Digital AP-1. It is 62ppm. Will measure few more days for an average. PUB says bedok reservoir has high range of TDS. But they manage it to keep low. 
Good for my L66 breeding setup. Woohoo.

----------


## eviltrain

> well.. the PUB site stated did say that from CCK and Bedok waterworks is 200-350 TDS while others is 60-250. I guess for most of us in "others", it hovers on the lower range of 65. Alan's one is probably from Bedok waterworks.


jialat. now everyone knows where i stay. XD

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jojoel

So how? Is Bedok reservoir water considered hard or soft? Cus I live opposite Bedok reservoir...

----------

